

Boost 1.55.0 beta 1 release candidates available for testing - cdmh
http://boost.cowic.de/rc/

======
cdmh
Documentation is at
[http://www.boost.org/users/history/version_1_55_0.html](http://www.boost.org/users/history/version_1_55_0.html)

